# Possibility of installing 9 mm 92FS barrel on a 96FS Brigadier 40 cal.



## Brigadier96 (Feb 21, 2014)

I am new to this forum so I hope I get everything correct in my first message/posting.

I have a new Beretta 96FS Brigadier and have been informed that a 92FS barrel could be obtained/installed on the Brig. in order to shoot 9 mm ammo. If this is in fact possible I would appreciate any and all input regarding any issues/problems that might occur. *If possible, is all I need is the 92FS barrel and 9 mm mags?* Sure would be nice to have the option if possible so I could have basically two handguns in one for shooting both 40 cal. and the cheaper 9 mm.

Thanks in advance for any advice and/or information regarding this possibility.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.handgunforum.net/beretta...m-barrel-installed-96fs-40-cal-brigadier.html

Duplicate post.

1 is enough dude...


----------

